# The guy at the end of the bar...



## SquarePeg (Mar 25, 2020)

Tell me what your pet is doing but start it with “The guy at the end of the bar...”


I’ll start...

The guy at the end of the bar is chewing on his own tail.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 25, 2020)

The girls at the end of bar are sound asleep in my chair.


----------



## Designer (Mar 26, 2020)

The guy at the end of the bar slowly raised his head to look at me, and said "what pet?"


----------



## Original katomi (Mar 26, 2020)

The guy at the end of the bar, jumped up suddenly awake, charging to see who was at the door.


----------



## zombiesniper (Mar 26, 2020)

This is about to get weird.

The girl at the end of the bar has her head in my lap......


----------



## Photo Lady (Mar 26, 2020)

the guy at the end of the bar is talking very loudly .... wants to go chase the birds..lol...


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 26, 2020)

The guy at the end of the bar is licking his wee wee


----------



## zulu42 (Mar 26, 2020)

The guy at the end of the bar will eat cat **** if given the chance.


----------



## Jeff15 (Mar 26, 2020)

Now it's getting silly............


----------



## limr (Mar 26, 2020)

The girl at the end of the bar is just staring at me, not saying a word.


----------



## terri (Mar 26, 2020)

The girl at the end of the bar is dozing on the kitchen table.


----------



## SquarePeg (Mar 26, 2020)

The old  guy at the end of the bar is hiding from the frisky young girl at the end of the bar.


----------



## zulu42 (Mar 26, 2020)

The guy at the end of the bar is sleeping with my wife!


----------



## Original katomi (Mar 26, 2020)

The group  at the end of the bar are all asleep.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 26, 2020)

The girl at the end of the bar is looking at me, wondering why I'm stealing her poop with a tiny slotted shovel.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Mar 26, 2020)

The girl at the end of the bar is staring intently at me and crying 'cause I won't go to bed with her!


----------



## terri (Mar 27, 2020)

The girl at the end of the bar wants me to rub her ears.


----------



## Photo Lady (Mar 28, 2020)

The guy at the end of the bar is slobbering his drink


----------



## SquarePeg (Mar 28, 2020)

The guy at the end of the bar keeps licking my face.


----------



## Overread (Mar 28, 2020)

The guy at the end of the bar is sitting in sand and watching the birds, hoping one swings by his way


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Mar 28, 2020)

The girl at the end of the bar bit me when I pushed the pill down her throat.


----------



## limr (Mar 28, 2020)

The girl at the end of the bar is playing with an ant.


----------



## Photo Lady (Mar 28, 2020)

The guy at the end of the bar has made eye contact... i am trying not to notice while i eat my snack


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 28, 2020)

The girls at the end of the bar are screaming at me, despite their inability to comprehend the futility of actually _catching_ the little red dot.


----------



## johngpt (Mar 31, 2020)

The dude I pay every week to come clean up the poop in the backyard just realized I don't have a pet.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 31, 2020)

One of the girls at the end of the bar just chucked her guts up.  And on the carpet.... naturally.


----------



## snowbear (Mar 31, 2020)

The lady at the end of the bar is licking her @$$.


----------



## Original katomi (Apr 1, 2020)

The guy at the end of the bar, has found a nice place to sleep; in the sun of course.


----------



## Photo Lady (Apr 1, 2020)

The guy at the end of the bar wants out...but he just continues to sit there......


----------



## snowbear (Apr 1, 2020)

I just picked up the girl at the end of the bar.


----------



## limr (Apr 1, 2020)

The girl at the end of the bar is totally judging me.


----------



## SquarePeg (Apr 1, 2020)

The guy at the end of the bar has grinch feet!


seriously tried to trim his nails on my own the other night and realized I have been seriously under tipping the groomer!


----------



## Original katomi (Apr 2, 2020)

Re post 32
Do you now need first aid? We had an elderly Maine Combe who needed grooming,,,,,,, still have the scars to prove it lol


----------



## Original katomi (Apr 2, 2020)

Today the guy at the end of the bar is miffed with me because I did not let him out at
What the bleep time do you call this


----------



## SquarePeg (Apr 2, 2020)

The guy at the end of the bar just peed on the kitchen floor.


----------



## Overread (Apr 2, 2020)

The guy at the end of the bar has gone out with my mother without chaperone and without my father knowing
!


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 2, 2020)

The girls at the end of the bar are giving each other a bath.


----------



## Original katomi (Apr 3, 2020)

The guy at the end of the bar, has discovered the fluffy blanket and has come over all er um ... very pleased with him self


----------



## snowbear (Apr 5, 2020)

The girl at the end of the bar is asking to be petted.


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 5, 2020)

The girl at the end of the bar knows exactly where my bladder is when I'm laying in bed in the morning and she wants me to get up and feed her.


----------



## Original katomi (Apr 5, 2020)

The guy at the end of the bar.... has gone out to play laughing “ no lockdown for me”


----------



## SquarePeg (Apr 5, 2020)

The guy at the end of the bar wants his kibbles.


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 5, 2020)

The girls at the end of the bar just loooooove tummy rubbing!


----------

